# Hi from the girly grease monkey!!



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi lovely Martial Talk folks!

My name's Jenna, I'm from London, England and am glad to be with you all! A little about me by way of introduction - I've been studying and practising Aikido for 12 years and currently hold nidan rank though I try hard to cultivate the attitude of a beginner and honestly believe I'll never be too clever to listen quietly and learn. 

Professionally I'm a grease monkey. Yeah that's right, a female mechanic! But no ordinary girly wratchet wrangler - I am a specialist service engineer for Ferrari, Aston Martin, TVR and other tasty autos. I tune 'em up, boost 'em up and make 'em even zoomier for you lucky lads and lasses  

I'm sad to have had to cut working for a while after some pretty nasty stuff between my ex-boss and I. He had a progressively worsening issue with let's say, keeping his libido in check *ugh*. Though it's not the Aikido philosophy I strive to live by, hopefully having his shoulder dislocated and his wrist broken by me may serve as a deterrent to him in the future (SoaB). Anyway, that's done and I'm travelling for a bit right now (me and my laptop are in rainy Belgium) but it's my intention when I return home to go freelance, taking a few of my auto clients with me. 

Hopefully the worst is behind me and I'm not here to whinge - quite the opposite! But what happened to me is how I was encouraged to come on Martial Talk - while surfing for other female martial artists with strong viewpoints on the subject of their own defence, one female member here on this board in particular got my immediate attention. I'll not say who but I do hope our paths cross in the not too distant. 

Even the quickest look around makes it obvious that all you girls and guys have some serious accomplishments, integrity and strength in your various martial arts. It's been a rough time for me, my art has been my support and my friend metaphorically and literally and I hope I can contribute as much as I know I will receive.

Oh, and if you need your Aston sweetened up... 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Gemini (Apr 30, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Oh, and if you need your Aston sweetened up...


Well, no, but if you're also into supercharged Mustangs...

Either way, welcome to MT, Jenna. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 30, 2006)

Helluva introduction, Jenna!! 

Welcome, and enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Well, no, but if you're also into supercharged Mustangs...
> 
> Either way, welcome to MT, Jenna. Glad to have you with us!


Thank you so much! 

Mustang eh? Dunno if I could handle all that brute HP. Hope you've got a nice light foot there (or you're friends with the local tire dealer!)

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Helluva introduction, Jenna!!
> 
> Welcome, and enjoy your stay!!


 
Wow! That's so cool of you to say! Thanks so much.

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Kacey (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome - it's good to have you here.  It certainly sounds like you've had plenty of experience with your style

Good luck with your freelance work, and happy posting - I'm looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Welcome - it's good to have you here. It certainly sounds like you've had plenty of experience with your style
> 
> Good luck with your freelance work, and happy posting - I'm looking forward to hearing more from you.


Thank you Kacey. This is experience that I'm not happy to have come by but am glad to now possess nonetheless. 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jenna!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 30, 2006)

An excellent intro. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome Jenna!

Awesome intro of yourself.  Unfortunate that you had to go through that but it sounds like you are taking the experience and learning from it as opposed to having it slow you down.  With attitude like that, success can be the only outcome.

Welcome to MT, I look forward to your posts.

:wavey:

Lisa


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 30, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hi lovely Martial Talk folks!
> 
> My name's Jenna, I'm from London, England and am glad to be with you all! A little about me by way of introduction - I've been studying and practising Aikido for 12 years and currently hold nidan rank though I try hard to cultivate the attitude of a beginner and honestly believe I'll never be too clever to listen quietly and learn.
> 
> ...




Jenna,


Welcome aboard.

Sorry about you preivous work problems.

Do you also get a chance to "Test" Drive the products your work on? That to me would the be real fun part.  

Enjoy your stay here at Martial Talk.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

To *OnlyAnEgg*, *green meanie*, *Lisa* and *Jonathan Randall* thanks, thanks, thanks and thanks! Dumb as it sounds, it means a lot to me to be welcomed here.

btw - WOW, those avatars are _seriously_ HOT. 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 30, 2006)

Wish I could of been a fly on the wall watching the "libido check" you put on your boss.  Sweet!!!

Howdy from Austin, Texas,
-Michael


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Jenna,
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> ...


Thank you for your kind words. Yep, taking vehicles for a lap or two is often essential (for diagnostic purposes you understand!)

But then, driven one, you've driven them all... er... NOT!!! *happy me*

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## crushing (Apr 30, 2006)

Jenna,  Welcome!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 30, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Thank you for your kind words. Yep, taking vehicles for a lap or two is often essential (for diagnostic purposes you understand!)
> 
> But then, driven one, you've driven them all... er... NOT!!! *happy me*
> 
> ...




Jenna,

Being in the Automotive business, I know for myself that each lap is different. You get more comfortable with the vehicle and the difference between steering, body roll, torque engagement, down shift timing, (* Assuming non Manual *), and if Manual the Clutch engagement. 

To hear the engien roar (* Pulse or Heart Beat *) is great. Especially after one has installed something new or fixed something old.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Wish I could of been a fly on the wall watching the "libido check" you put on your boss. Sweet!!!
> 
> Howdy from Austin, Texas,
> -Michael


Thanks for your encouragement Michael - unfortunately that was the last in a whole long series. Actually, credit to Martial Talk and what I'd read from you guys for giving me as a visitor some courage to finally draw the line. Alas, nobody wins: he got fired but I was kinda made such a scapegoat by his remaining pals upstairs that that saw me off too. Still, I get to keep my pride - and that's worth more to me than any damn job. 

Thanks again!

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Jenna,
> 
> Being in the Automotive business, I know for myself that each lap is different. You get more comfortable with the vehicle and the difference between steering, body roll, torque engagement, down shift timing, (* Assuming non Manual *), and if Manual the Clutch engagement.
> 
> To hear the engien roar (* Pulse or Heart Beat *) is great. Especially after one has installed something new or fixed something old.


I absolutely, totally agree with your perspective - you're spot on and I find in much the same way as you would tune your guitar, you also develop an ear for the timing and exhaust - some of my boys and gals are damn fussy about their exhaust notes with a few clients barely stopping short of bringing their own pitch pipes!! LOL. And I'm glad to hear you mention the manual too  I know you guys stateside like your auto boxes! 

Actually, they're big into the Formula-1 paddle shifters here now (semi-auto) and you can guess what a nightmare of wires and chips they are to sort out - gimme simple cogs and clutches anyday - old school! But that's progress! Someday Knight Rider will happen and then where will the likes of you and I be? Retired hopefully! Ha! Good to hear from a kindred spirit!

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome, Jenna!  Great intro, and check your CP...  Good luck with going freelance, though I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## bydand (Apr 30, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> gimme simple cogs and clutches anyday - old school!



Oh yeah!  Speak to me my language, I can't stand the slushboxes.  I have to have a stick in anything even remotely resembling a sports vehicle, otherwise I feel like it is just another grandma grocery getter.  Before anyone says anything, I know some of the newer automatics are quite lively, and responsive, but....  Just like Jenns said - old school!  If I'm going to lay a few hundred horses out, I just like the feel of a stick.

Welcome to MT Jenna!!  Glad you are here and hope to read more posts.  Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Welcome, Jenna! Great intro, and check your CP... Good luck with going freelance, though I'm sure you'll do just fine.


Thanks, means a lot to hear! And thanks for the comment on the CP (and the answer's a not unexpected "no" tkdgirl!!) If it starts with you where would it all end!! LOL. Oh, well, there's always Santa, ha! 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! Speak to me my language, I can't stand the slushboxes. I have to have a stick in anything even remotely resembling a sports vehicle, otherwise I feel like it is just another grandma grocery getter. Before anyone says anything, I know some of the newer automatics are quite lively, and responsive, but.... Just like Jenns said - old school! If I'm going to lay a few hundred horses out, I just like the feel of a stick.


I hear ya! Whilst hoping to avoid innuendo  ain't nuthin' like a properly placed stick to get the blood flowing, ahem... and I mean on the floor and not on the column. You're bang on, some of the new auto boxes are sharp - flawless even. But I think it takes some of the skill away and takes some of the fun away too. If I was a jet-fighter pilot, I'd want full control of all the fixin's and twiddly bits and not the autopilot (unless he looked like Brad Pitt, ha). But yeah, it's easy enough to bust an automatic trying to shove too much oomph through it - and I know what you guys over there in the big country are like for packing big punches under the bonnet, I mean hood 

These fancy-boy paddle shifters are a confabulation of all the worst of everything though so take heart from that at least.

Thanks again for the welcome - I'm humbled by you guys already.

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 30, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> I absolutely, totally agree with your perspective - you're spot on and I find in much the same way as you would tune your guitar, you also develop an ear for the timing and exhaust - some of my boys and gals are damn fussy about their exhaust notes with a few clients barely stopping short of bringing their own pitch pipes!! LOL. And I'm glad to hear you mention the manual too  I know you guys stateside like your auto boxes!
> 
> Actually, they're big into the Formula-1 paddle shifters here now (semi-auto) and you can guess what a nightmare of wires and chips they are to sort out - gimme simple cogs and clutches anyday - old school! But that's progress! Someday Knight Rider will happen and then where will the likes of you and I be? Retired hopefully! Ha! Good to hear from a kindred spirit!
> 
> ...




Yes the Auto Shifters on the PRNDL stick or on the Steering Column are not the best in my mind. The computer has two options to schedule the shift, which means a delay, or to do it at max line and go as fast as possible Max Line has people wondering if they just broke something, when actually it is the safest thing for the Auto Box as you call it.   

Not my game, but I know some like them so you must deliver what the customers want 

I just wish we could educate the customers more. I mean the average Manual gets soo much better Mile/Kilometers per Gallon because one can control the shift point. 

Oh well, not trying to hi - jack your welcome thread. Glad you joined and hopefully you will continue to enjoy the reading and posting.


----------



## still learning (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes the Auto Shifters on the PRNDL stick or on the Steering Column are not the best in my mind. The computer has two options to schedule the shift, which means a delay, or to do it at max line and go as fast as possible Max Line has people wondering if they just broke something, when actually it is the safest thing for the Auto Box as you call it.


In all fairness, if cruising's your game then by all means stick to the Auto, you can talk away on your mobile and enjoy the scenery. For driver engagement, for driver control, and ok, for traffic light getaways it has to be manual.

Too much control nowadays is taken away from the driver - a bit like life really  - there'a always someone who knows better or thinks they do. For the modern driver, that someone is the computer. With chip-controlled everything, traction, anti-roll, and limited slip diffs, there's not always a lot for the driver to do but start and stop. Me? The only thing I like to switch on is the CD! And some of these machines aren't even equipped for that. And that's what I mean, modern cars take themselves too seriously. Much better to have everything off and drive it like a proper car like I did when my dad taught me. Thats why I'd say many of the older models are pound for pound better cars than some of the newer stuff. For such a complicated skill as driving, a computer will never be a match for you or I.

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Jenna. So glad you found us here. We have an awesome bunch of woman (and men) on the board with serious MA accomplishments and experience...and from the sounds of it you will have much to contribute. Enjoy the board and happy posting! :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 1, 2006)

Jenna  be welcome to the foum.
I hope you post in the foums and ive us your insite into you ar.
While traveing around how about leing us know of Martial arts school you find in the different places


----------



## rutherford (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> btw - WOW, those avatars are _seriously_ HOT.
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble svt,
> Jenna


 
Right back at you!  I saw yours in another thread and had to track down your posts to say, "HELLO!"

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 1, 2006)

Hiya Jenna and Welcome to MT~!

Great to 'meet' you ~!  Very nice to have you here and I'm glad you were able to put your Ex Boss in his place  
Any questions just ask away~!

Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Guys, this is really super - I couldn't have wished for a nicer welcome. Thank you all so much! 

I'd love to be popping in and out of dojos around these parts but the truth is, besides a little conversational french and german, I'm living by my wits, pointing rudely at things and sort of speaking loudly the way we Brits do when we're abroad! The only Belgian I know is, uh, chocolate.

Actually, that sounds sort of comforting - I think I'll go point at some 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## HKphooey (May 1, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun!


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jenna! Very nice intro. of yourself!  I look forward to your posts!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (May 1, 2006)

A hearty welcome, Jenna!  Always good to have another outspoken woman on the board - no wallflowers we be!

I must admit, right off the bat, my instant green monsteredness at your mechanical knowledge - I would LOVE to work on cars ... but, as they say, life (as well as other things) happens.

Enjoy MartialTalk!  If there's anything you require assistance with, give a holler. 

:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (May 1, 2006)

Welcome Jenna, I look forward to reading your posts on Aikido. It is something that has allways interested me.

If you have any questions (as everyone else has said) just ask.

7sm


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> A hearty welcome, Jenna! Always good to have another outspoken woman on the board - no wallflowers we be!
> 
> I must admit, right off the bat, my instant green monsteredness at your mechanical knowledge - I would LOVE to work on cars ... but, as they say, life (as well as other things) happens.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this, it really means a lot - I'm overwhelmed by all the responses - it's the medicine I need, truly.

I don't know about mechanical knowledge. No matter how fast and furious they are, cars are just a series of bits: take enough courses, read enough manuals, and dismantle enough parts, you can take on any of them. It's people that take the real skill to get to the heart of. 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Welcome Jenna, I look forward to reading your posts on Aikido. It is something that has allways interested me.
> 
> If you have any questions (as everyone else has said) just ask.
> 
> 7sm


Thank you! Aikido's nothing more than moving around and around, making your opponent dizzier and dizzier until they simply develop a craving for the ground. Don't tell anyone though as these are the great and d3adl33 s3cr3ts of AiKiDo LOL  Now, it's you kung fu boys that have got the complex moves. I have always been impressed by the intricacy and yet subtlety of the mantis forms - and the chinese fighting arts in general - hey what can I say? I love MA. Though we come in off different tangents, aren't we all seeking the same goals?

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## green meanie (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Though we come in off different tangents, aren't we all seeking the same goals?


 
Exactly so. Well said.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 1, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Thank you! Aikido's nothing more than moving around and around, making your opponent dizzier and dizzier until they simply develop a craving for the ground. Don't tell anyone though as these are the great and d3adl33 s3cr3ts of AiKiDo LOL  Now, it's you kung fu boys that have got the complex moves. I have always been impressed by the intricacy and yet subtlety of the mantis forms - and the chinese fighting arts in general - hey what can I say? I love MA. Though we come in off different tangents, aren't we all seeking the same goals?
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble svt,
> Jenna



Very well said. If I could find a non CMA closest to the way we fight it would have to be aikido, I think thats why I'm so interested in it.

7sm


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Very well said. If I could find a non CMA closest to the way we fight it would have to be aikido, I think thats why I'm so interested in it.
> 
> 7sm


Hi, that's interesting, I'd have never spotted specific technical similarities but, yeah, I get what you mean - from my position of ignorance - regarding fighting style. That's clever thinking, 7sm! I doubt my notes would be worth comparing on that level! Me, I just see one thing that's one colour and see another thing that's another colour and put them in two different pots. Good to know folk like yourself who can think beyond that 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Swordlady (May 1, 2006)

Wow...this is one of the most interesting intro threads I've ever read.  Welcome to MT; it's always good to have another female martial artist on board.  

I'm also digging how you dealt with your former boss; remind me not to never make you mad.


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Wow...this is one of the most interesting intro threads I've ever read. Welcome to MT; it's always good to have another female martial artist on board.
> 
> I'm also digging how you dealt with your former boss; remind me not to never make you mad.


That is a wonderfully nice thing to say. Thank you! I am SO liking that gorgeous Siamese in your profile foto! Oh, and btw, naive or geekish as it sounds, how much better would this little world be if Jean Luc Picard were a real person?? Nice quote I mean! Now _there's_ a martial artist we could all learn something from 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Swordlady (May 2, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> That is a wonderfully nice thing to say. Thank you! I am SO liking that gorgeous Siamese in your profile foto! Oh, and btw, naive or geekish as it sounds, how much better would this little world be if Jean Luc Picard were a real person?? Nice quote I mean! Now _there's_ a martial artist we could all learn something from
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble svt,
> Jenna



I like Captain Picard.  A LOT more sensible then...say, Kirk.    Oh yeah, and he was more than capable of holding his own in a fair fight.  

I posted more cat photos in the Photo Gallery.  They're blue-point Siamese.  Their names are Sarah and Miles.


----------



## Jenna (May 2, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I like Captain Picard. A LOT more sensible then...say, Kirk.  Oh yeah, and he was more than capable of holding his own in a fair fight.
> 
> I posted more cat photos in the Photo Gallery. They're blue-point Siamese. Their names are Sarah and Miles.


Kirk? Pfffft. Nah youre right, too much of a throwback to the dubious virtues of the Gene Rodenberry era, not for me at all. Picard on the other hand, is not only clever and a man of integrity but is the epitome of leading from the front. And thats just one of the many things real bosses cant do well. Janeway? Strong yeah but I always felt she was a bit too gung-ho like she had something to prove. Maybe the scriptwriters just couldnt handle a strong female in a realistic way!!

Miles and Sarah wow! Kitties are inscrutible at the best of times but Siamese are a whole nuther thing again. Not only are they gorgeous and enigmatic but they damn well know it!

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## kelly keltner (May 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Fluffy (May 2, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## Jenna (May 3, 2006)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> welcome


Thanks, hope to see ya around!

J


----------



## Jenna (May 3, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Hello!


Hello to you too 

Fluffy?? I just gotta ask cause that's some major stretchy side kick you've got going on there!! You have me thinking, why Fluffy? Or shouldn't I be asking, ha! 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

Hi! welcome!


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 5, 2006)

Greetings Jenna, I know second hand what its like to be a female mechanic (neither am I a female or a "professional" mechanic). My brother just got his ford certification as a 3rd generation mechanic. his "girlfriend" graduates this summer with the same certification. After hearing all the horror stories she has  had to go through just trying to graduate I can imagine how the Aikido would come in handy.


Speaking of cars, how much do you know about BMWs? Im looking to trade up for an 02 M3 this summer.


----------



## Jenna (May 5, 2006)

ManOfVirtues said:
			
		

> Greetings Jenna, I know second hand what its like to be a female mechanic (neither am I a female or a "professional" mechanic). My brother just got his ford certification as a 3rd generation mechanic. his "girlfriend" graduates this summer with the same certification. After hearing all the horror stories she has had to go through just trying to graduate I can imagine how the Aikido would come in handy.
> 
> 
> Speaking of cars, how much do you know about BMWs? Im looking to trade up for an 02 M3 this summer.


Hey Eric, 

Yes I sympathise with your bruv's girlfriend. It's a pity that many women have to compromise themselves in traditional guy environments. Some of course, are really very progressive  the fire brigade here in London comes to mind but I find it hard to believe attitudes to girls in guy jobs will change overnight. Personally I worked with a great bunch of fellas, we worked hard, we had a laugh. I dont know for sure but I tell myself I earned respect for how well I did my job and not through some form of pity as a mere girl but of course, theres always one guy who just cant get over himself. In my case it was the floor manager which sort of put the seal of death on my enthusiasm and my love for my job. 

I'm not happy about using my Aikido in this way. I'm not clever enough to be religious or spiritual but I try to follow the ideals of harmony in my art. That didn't happen on this occasion and I didnt help. But it's not for want of trying on my part. Six months I played every angle. Discretion is indeed the better part of valour but in the claustrophobia of the workplace, there's often nowhere to run. Not joking Eric but I'd take my chances with a mugger before working with another harassing manager.

OK enough of that, look what you're making me do Eric, get all morbid and sour - you'll have me reaching for sweet things again! Ahh, BMW? Well now ordinarily I'd not look twice atcha in your suburban-mum, eurobox 3-series but the M3's another beast entirely. A right little scorcher. Mechanically tidy, really very little if anything should go wrong thats not a normal maintenance issue  for an 02, you might just sneak in under the 4yr / 50k warranty but just a few things to look out for  most annoying, trivial and frequent problem Ive seen is with the ignition cylinder  designed to a cost probably, they can spin, rendering your key useless! And the other thing  its NOT normal for the gearchange to feel notchy or for you to have difficulty engaging first or changing third thru fifth. PM me if you want the boring details (pun intended) but this is usually a major tranny replacement  and NO Eric, you wont do it yourself! Promise me now!!  Ive driven an M3 twice in anger as my friend Brian races his, and really rated it even against the RX8 and Nissan 350z. The Imprezas and Evos still blew us away but so what. And of course the DSC has to be switched off on the track, ha! Im a purist see, LOL  A brilliant machine and good luck to you! Im jealous! *yearns*

Anyway, truly there's nothing like a man of virtues...  Prudent, courageous, controlled and just. I'd go for that anyday, unless you're gonna tell me that manofvirtues is actually the name of some wannabee goth-metal band you're into or its your online webshop selling cravats or gentlemen's purses?? LOL. But if that's the case, don't be telling me, I'll just keep imagining you as dashing Sir Galahad... 

OK Jenna, we're all tired now, time to go back in your box and close the lid...

TTFN. Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Pacificshore (May 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard glad to have you....now enjoy


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hi lovely Martial Talk folks!
> 
> My name's Jenna, I'm from London, England and am glad to be with you all! A little about me by way of introduction - I've been studying and practising Aikido for 12 years and currently hold nidan rank though I try hard to cultivate the attitude of a beginner and honestly believe I'll never be too clever to listen quietly and learn.
> 
> ...


 
Very cool introduction....Welcome!


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 25, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Eric,
> 
> Yes I sympathise with your bruv's girlfriend. It's a pity that many women have to compromise themselves in traditional guy environments. Some of course, are really very progressive  the fire brigade here in London comes to mind but I find it hard to believe attitudes to girls in guy jobs will change overnight. Personally I worked with a great bunch of fellas, we worked hard, we had a laugh. I dont know for sure but I tell myself I earned respect for how well I did my job and not through some form of pity as a mere girl but of course, theres always one guy who just cant get over himself. In my case it was the floor manager which sort of put the seal of death on my enthusiasm and my love for my job.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Jenna on the M3. Yes the name is a code I live by, my fiance says im the closest attempt at Superman, without being bulletproof (no we are not going to test that theory), thats shes ever seen and I like to keep it that way.


----------



## Jenna (May 25, 2006)

ManOfVirtues said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up Jenna on the M3. Yes the name is a code I live by, my fiance says im the closest attempt at Superman, without being bulletproof (no we are not going to test that theory), thats shes ever seen and I like to keep it that way.


Hey Eric  Now what are you doing resurrecting this here thread on me, ha! Yes good luck with the M3 and being bulletproof and coming from one who has that very power it is useful everyday, LOL  But much much better luck I will wish and send to you and your affianced. Got a date for your big day yet??? Oh that's way too nosey of me but I do wish you success you seem like a good and decent guy.

Ye most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 25, 2006)

oh like you have anything else to do. 

Yes we have set a date July 14th, 2007


----------

